# What underwear do you like your lady to wear?



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

What do you like? And why? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

thongs.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

As if the results of this would not be predictable!


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Other: landing strip :aportnoy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When Robin And I were together,she used to wear Victoria Secret panties but they were like granny panties and big ones too.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Howard said:


> When Robin And I were together,she used to wear Victoria Secret panties but they were like granny panties and big ones too.


FWIW, Victoria's Secret is over merchandised garbage. In the opinion of She Who Wears The Stuff, Aubade or Naory for wear, Luxxa for fun.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

yachtie said:


> FWIW, Victoria's Secret is over merchandised garbage. In the opinion of She Who Wears The Stuff, Aubade or Naory for wear, Luxxa for fun.


It had some cachet 20 years ago but today seems to be more like the Abercrombie and Fitch of undies.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

It really depends upon whether they're under other clothes; if so, then thongs and no bra (she really doesn't need the support). If just wearing them around the house for maximum allure, I prefer tight tidy whiteys and a short-sleeve or sleeveless cotton undershirt, no bra.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

A thong and a camisole...oh, yeah!


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

misterdonuts said:


> Other: landing strip :aportnoy:












Actually, I'm for whatever they look best getting out of....


----------



## arbitrage (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm with rip on this one. I like for my wife to leave something to the imagination. The thong/g-string look is only good on the right posterior. I fashion myself as a "posterior" man.



rip said:


> It really depends upon whether they're under other clothes; if so, then thongs and no bra (she really doesn't need the support). If just wearing them around the house for maximum allure, I prefer tight tidy whiteys and a short-sleeve or sleeveless cotton undershirt, no bra.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

This is by far one of the most disturbing topics brought forth on the interchange.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> This is by far one of the most disturbing topics brought forth on the interchange.


Not quite sure what's disturbing about it...

I voted for none BTW...well I guess that depends on the female of course...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard said:


> When Robin And I were together,she used to wear Victoria Secret panties but they were like granny panties and big ones too.


Granny panties *and* big ones too?

Brian


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

A true lady would never tell. A true gentleman would never ask.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

Kav said:


> A true gentleman would never ask.


He'd find out eventually. :icon_smile_wink:

.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

thong tha thong thong thong thong...........

MrR


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

Definitely briefs, thongs just seem plain wrong to me.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vwguy said:


> Granny panties *and* big ones too?
> 
> Brian


She was a big chubby girl so she couldn't fit into anything skinny.I think she was a size 12.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

KenR said:


> Actually, I'm for whatever they look best getting out of....


Yeah,I'm with you Ken.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

outrigger said:


> Definitely briefs, thongs just seem plain wrong to me.


Just out of curiosity, what do you think is wrong with a thong? Hey, I'm a poet. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you think is wrong with a thong? Hey, I'm a poet. :icon_smile_big:


Nice rhyme, I don't like it when it's obvious a girl is wearing one, because it's visible above her waist at the back.

In private, well that's a different matter.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

outrigger said:


> Nice rhyme, I don't like it when it's obvious a girl is wearing one, because it's visible above her waist at the back.
> 
> In private, well that's a different matter.


I agree, I personally don't like the thong showing. I find that here in the US, it is mostly the young girls that do this, probably 18-20 or so.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> I agree, I personally don't like the thong showing. I find that here in the US, it is mostly the young girls that do this, probably 18-20 or so.


Agree 100% here. It is something I associate with boring and immature women.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Agree 100% here. It is something I associate with boring and immature women.


...and a Skankasorus Wrecks. If they're going to wear some low rise pants, there are plenty of of low rise options they could wear underneath.

Brian


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

outrigger said:


> ... I don't like it when it's obvious a girl is wearing one, because it's visible above her waist at the back.


Unfortunately, briefs can also be visible above a woman's waist at the back.



SpookyTurtle said:


> I find that here in the US, it is mostly the young girls that do this, probably 18-20 or so.


If one or the other is going to be visible, let it be a thong at least ... and let it at least be on 18-20 year-olds. (Less chance of it looking grotesque on them.)

.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

She wore big Victoria Secret panties,sometimes she had a chia pet growing from there,if you know what I mean.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh lord.

I have to say my husband doesn't notice. Most men divest women of any clothing, under or not , as soon as possible when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

absolutely nothing!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> She wore big Victoria Secret panties,sometimes she had a chia pet growing from there,if you know what I mean.


Why Howard, a true gentleman would never tell...but rather, would simply appreciate the 'nose' presented by the nectar contained in his crystal chalice, keeping close to himself, the reality of their experience! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Howard said:


> She wore big Victoria Secret panties,sometimes she had a chia pet growing from there,if you know what I mean.


Ask Andy After Dark!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Why Howard, a true gentleman would never tell...but rather, would simply appreciate the 'nose' presented by the nectar contained in his crystal chalice, keeping close to himself, the reality of their experience! :icon_smile_wink:


So all in all,what are you saying Eagle?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Ask Andy After Dark!


Could this be the start of a new thread?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard said:


> Could this be the start of a new thread?


I hope not!

Brian


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

vwguy said:


> I hope not!
> 
> Brian


That'd be a good idea,What's the odds that Andy will say yes?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Why Howard, a true gentleman would never tell...but rather, would simply appreciate the 'nose' presented by the nectar contained in his crystal chalice, keeping close to himself, the reality of their experience! :icon_smile_wink:





Howard said:


> So all in all,what are you saying Eagle?


Howard, our women are like a fine wine...meant to be appreciated, enjoyed perhaps but, never completely understood! It is only in a secondary school men's locker room that conversation might be expexted to turn to one's 'knowledge' of a woman! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, our women are like a fine wine...meant to be appreciated, enjoyed perhaps but, never completely understood! It is only in a secondary school men's locker room that conversation might be expexted to turn to one's 'knowledge' of a woman! :icon_scratch:


women are also confusing,they don't know how to stay committed to a guy without something holding the bond together like love or money!


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

I think gstrings are just to skimpy, they might as well wear nothing than a gstring. Thongs have a little more there, they can be lacey or have decorations on it, that is sexy. But I also think that a tasteful bikini cut panty can be very sexy also. The way the material covers the rear, hot! Sometimes less is not more.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

G-Strings are more sexier.They cover less skin and I love it.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

Howard said:


> G-Strings are more sexier.They cover less skin and I love it.:icon_smile_big:


They sure do cover less. If you like less coverage just ask her to go without any panties. LOL


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Howard said:


> G-Strings are more sexier.They cover less skin and I love it.:icon_smile_big:


Like this? :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Kav said:


> A true lady would never tell. A true gentleman would never ask.


I'm with you on this, Kav.

If a gentlemen ever were to find out, however, I would hope that they would be Zimmerli.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Like this? :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


Wait a minute,would that happen to be a male or a female's ass?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SuitUP said:


> They sure do cover less. If you like less coverage just ask her to go without any panties. LOL


Oh great,I think I'll do that. LOL.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

https://www.knickerpicker.com/dressing-room.asp

Great site to assist with this poll. Lots of virtual examples.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Howard said:


> Wait a minute,would that happen to be a male or a female's ass?


It is supposed to be a female. The front full view was a woman, this is just the back close up.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

zarathustra said:


> https://www.knickerpicker.com/dressing-room.asp
> 
> Great site to assist with this poll. Lots of virtual examples.


Someone needs to help these poor lads along,
their choice of models is.....well.....terrible!!!
Yuck!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

zarathustra said:


> https://www.knickerpicker.com/dressing-room.asp
> 
> Great site to assist with this poll. Lots of virtual examples.


Thanks Zara,I had a fun time with this web site.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

zegnamtl said:


> Someone needs to help these poor lads along,
> their choice of models is.....well.....terrible!!!
> Yuck!


I think the models were meant to be more "real life" gals, as opposed to Victoria Secret types. In that light I think they were fine. :icon_smile:


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

KenR said:


> I think the models were meant to be more "real life" gals, as opposed to Victoria Secret types. In that light I think they were fine. :icon_smile:


+1 I think you are right. What looks good on a VS model doesn't always look the same on a more average girl.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

As a matter of fact, I was hoping that when I clicked "come closer" the skinnier blond would walk off my computer screen and into my lap. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

KenR said:


> As a matter of fact, I was hoping that when I clicked "come closer" the skinnier blond would walk off my computer screen and into my lap. :icon_smile_wink:


LOL Yes the skinnier blonde was very pleasing to the eyes I thought. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

KenR said:


> As a matter of fact, I was hoping that when I clicked "come closer" the skinnier blond would walk off my computer screen and into my lap. :icon_smile_wink:


How come that didn't happen on my computer?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Your computer needs more _"RAM"._


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Time to liven things up a bit. Do you like this?



Or this?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

This one's better- on a number of levels.

But enough of this cheap VS trash....




Now for the real McCoy:


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

zarathustra said:


> https://www.knickerpicker.com/dressing-room.asp
> 
> Great site to assist with this poll. Lots of virtual examples.


I nominate this for post of the year, 2008.

Bravo zarathustra Bravo

MrR


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

yachtie said:


> Now for the real McCoy:


I keep telling my wife she doesn't have to model anymore, but does she listen?!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

KenR said:


> I keep telling my wife she doesn't have to model anymore, but does she listen?!! :icon_smile_big:


...and to think, I used to be envious of Wayfarer over those ceremonial Bagpipes? Well thanks (I think?) KenR...you've gotten me past that problem! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Always glad to help my fellow AAAC friends!

My, my, is that a sexy lady!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Time to liven things up a bit. Do you like this?
> 
> Or this?


God,I'm so excited,Thanks Spooky.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

And these:

https://galleries.wickedweasel.com/contributors/posts/2008-03-06/sabrina


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SpookyTurtle said:


> And this:
> 
> https://galleries.wickedweasel.com/contributors/posts/2008-03-06/sabrina


Damn,Wow,I wish I was in that picture.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Howard said:


> Damn,Wow,I wish I was in that picture.


That's not you?


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> I nominate this for post of the year, 2008.
> 
> Bravo zarathustra Bravo
> 
> MrR


Bows. Thank you. I thought you gents would enjoy.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

There is a serious defect here,
that cord...
should be tied to my bed post!!


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

yachtie said:


> This one's better- on a number of levels.
> 
> But enough of this cheap VS trash....


I love the green!

The sexiest i think is a thong with a long cami for the top that covers just enough. Allure for at home. Also fond of booty shorts. Especially the lacy kind.


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

KenR said:


> Actually, I'm for whatever they look best getting out of....


I also agree.


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

Mr. Golem said:


> I love the green!
> 
> The sexiest i think is a thong with a long cami for the top that covers just enough. Allure for at home. Also fond of booty shorts. Especially the lacy kind.


Everyone loves booty shorts, especially those green ones!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

KenR said:


> That's not you?


I said I wish I was with her in the photo.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok, how about these? Or would you rather talk about Obama's clothes? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I find the tattoo to be unattractive. =(


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

brokencycle said:


> I find the tattoo to be unattractive. =(


What tatoo? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> I find the tattoo to be unattractive. =(


I absolutely agree. But I would be willing to overlook it. :icon_smile:


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> I find the tattoo to be unattractive. =(


Not only does she have a tattoo but she has a tan lines, if you look closely! Admittedly it is a g-string tan line.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Now for the real McCoy:

[/quote]

She is damn-near perfect. That has got to be one of the sexiest photos I've ever seen. All is right with the world.:icon_smile:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Ok, how about these? Or would you rather talk about Obama's clothes? :icon_smile_big:


Someone should tell her,she has sand up her butt.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Howard said:


> Someone should tell her,she has sand up her butt.
> :icon_smile_big:


I would be more than happy to dust her off. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SpookyTurtle said:


> I would be more than happy to dust her off. :icon_smile_big:


nah,I wouldn't use my hand,something else I have in mind.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok, no sand here.

javascript:window.close()


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Less about the shape than about the individual piece.


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Ok, how about these? Or would you rather talk about Obama's clothes? :icon_smile_big:


Obama who? I really like these pair of underwears:icon_smile_big:


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Another one for Friday night.

javascript:window.close()


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Ok, no sand here.
> 
> javascript:window.close()


Geez,If I have to see one more ass,then I'm going to have go out and get me some.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Geez,If I have to see one more ass,then I'm going to have go out and get me some.


Before we allow our testosterone to get the best of us, try to remember the similarity between dental floss and thongs (AKA: Butt floss!) and remember... butts are like teeth; good hygiene requires a good flossing at least once a day but, don't use the same floss for both! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey, it's been 2 days since anyone posted here! Who's slowing down with the pictures?!!

Wasn't this voted thread of the year? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Before we allow our testosterone to get the best of us, try to remember the similarity between dental floss and thongs (AKA: Butt floss!) and remember... butts are like teeth; good hygiene requires a good flossing at least once a day but, don't use the same floss for both! :icon_smile_wink:


I don't care,It's all the same to me.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you think my hands look big? :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

javascript:window.close()


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Do you think my hands look big? :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:
> 
> javascript:window.close()


What's she hiding under there,Let me take a closer look.


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Do you think my hands look big? :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:
> 
> https://javascript[B][/B]:window.close()


Those are near perfect hand prints. Howard, if you are unable to to take that closer look let me know, ill gladly go in the trenches.:icon_smile_big:


----------

